# Once again the yellowing leaves!



## Firepower (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok thanks to all the suggestions on mites, so far it seems that they are under control, plants have been getting rain every day for a week now, but this 1 plant still has yellowing leaves, 

I bought thoe only plant food they had in Home Depotthat had this ratio: 8-14-9 its made by schultz  everything else was around these: 10-18-10, 10-10-10- 9-14-10....

by looking at it i would like to say that plant is starving, but i want your opinions before i feed it that plant food, thanks..


Plants are outside, regular tap water, MG Organic soil / Perlite  / havent feed flowering nutes yet.  any more questions just check out the journal.. Thanks..


----------



## Firepower (Oct 3, 2007)

Those pictureswere taken 2 days ago, Today i checked the plant and  1/4 of those yellowing leaves are dead and wrinkled with the rest following closely behind... if this keeps up at this rate ill be without leaves within 2 weeks...  HELP....:holysheep:


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 3, 2007)

Id say watch your MG soil. Could cause alot of your problems because of its slow release. And do you know your ph on your tap water? Just for xtra precaution Id let your water sit out for 24hrs before using it. Check your ph though.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

My first thought was its getting into harvest season. but the buds look very underdeveloped....might be due to your mite problem. What region are you in?


----------



## Firepower (Oct 3, 2007)

Homemadegravity:  soils is MG ORGANIC.. no ferts in it.. water ph is unknown, but plants been getting rain water for the past 3 weeks

Mutt: Florida


----------



## Firepower (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone?  at this rate the planr will loos all its leaves within the next 3 weeks....  HELP!!!:hairpull: :hairpull:


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 4, 2007)

So organic Mg soil does not have any ferts in it that could cause burn? The only other thing I can think of is a magnesium problem. Chlorophyll is a group of magnesium containing green pigments that occur in plants, giving the characteristic green color to foliage and acting as absorbers of light for photosynthesis. Since Mg is central to chlorophyll production, the plant needs it to carry out photosynthesis.
To correct this, feed your plant 1/3 tablespoon of epsom salt per 3 gallons of water. And get the epsom salts from your local gardening store rather then the drug store. The salt from the gardening store are made for plants and break down easier IMO. If your soil doesnt contain Mg, you should look for a feeding product that does have it in there.
Well I hope this helps you out hopefully otherwise I dont know.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 4, 2007)

N deficiency


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have mentioned maybe it was an N deficiency but usually on that the yellowing is much more pale colored and usually starts from the bottom up. Judging by the pics I made the assumption it was mostly at the top thats why I said an Mg problem. But it could very well be an N problem. Also since he was in his flowering stage I just thought the N should be at a low number anyway but maybe hes lacking N all together. Hopefully either or both suggestions will help him.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 4, 2007)

whats a good organic quick fixer for N?


----------



## Firepower (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to keep reposting but im really running out of time for this plant.. has ny1 had this problem and a fix for it that they tried and worked??  thanks..


----------



## Firepower (Oct 5, 2007)

Common guys  need some help here... it looks like its going to be rainig for about another week so the plants are coming inside for a couple days..


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 5, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> So organic Mg soil does not have any ferts in it that could cause burn? The only other thing I can think of is a magnesium problem. Chlorophyll is a group of magnesium containing green pigments that occur in plants, giving the characteristic green color to foliage and acting as absorbers of light for photosynthesis. Since Mg is central to chlorophyll production, the plant needs it to carry out photosynthesis.
> To correct this, feed your plant 1/3 tablespoon of epsom salt per 3 gallons of water. And get the epsom salts from your local gardening store rather then the drug store. The salt from the gardening store are made for plants and break down easier IMO. If your soil doesnt contain Mg, you should look for a feeding product that does have it in there.
> Well I hope this helps you out hopefully otherwise I dont know.



THIS SOUNDS LIKE YOUR PROBLEM TO ME TOO, MAYBE TRY LOOKING INTO A MAGNESIUM FIX FOR IT. HOW ABOUT MG TABLETS CRUSHED IN WATER, NOT SUR WHAT RATIO TO WATER YOU WOULD USE AT THO.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 6, 2007)

maybe your soil mix is "hot", try a flush man...do it now.
those ratios don`t seem too bad for flower 9-14-10 would be cool.
how far are you into flower?


----------



## Firepower (Oct 7, 2007)

well they finally got a day of sun after 4 days of light rains, so they got a natural flush and i went ahead and gave them a 1/4 dose of the Schultz 8-14-9 and a foliar spray of .03-.02-.02, on Thursday, it rained that night so im planting on giving them another 1/4 dose once the soil dries up some...  so far i havent seen much new yellowing started, the branches look so fluffy now, i can only hope they fatten up...
I plan on getting some epsom salt tomorrow and try that out ASAP..
Thanks guys, your help is greatly appreciated..   

SHUGGY: im not sure since i had preflowers and they were outside, but im guessing around 3-4 weeks, i just checked the smaller ones thrich and had a mix of amber , clear and milky trichs ..


----------

